# Cheese Cloth



## lord lycoperdon (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm looking for the best place to order bulk cheese cloth. Any recomendations?

Thanks
Dusty


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

Get Cheese cloth at Wally World BY The YARD


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

What are you using cheese cloth for ????


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

does the wally cheese cloth compare to the good stuff dairy connection sells? 

if you want a real cheapo source, go to goodwill and get sheet curtains. hem them, hot wash with bleach. 

I have both the 'real' stuff and sheer curtains, and the curtains are easier to wash, they are a tad slick so nothing sticks to them, so no cheese is wasted or so hard to wash out. esp good for draining yogurt for greek type.


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

I use Flour sack towels from wally world for my cheese making they come in a pack of 4 towels per package they work really good for hanging and draining but I do use cheese cloth only once and throw it away
the flour sack towels work great for cheese making 
I do not know about the dairy connection but wally worlds stuff is preaty good its better than thoses little packages you can buy at food stores
I mainly use cheese cloth on beacon, or cured meats like breasola and coppa.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

opalcab said:


> Get Cheese cloth at Wally World BY The YARD


By the yard? Where? In fabrics?


----------

